
Tech Companies Shouldn't Embrace Ideologies - mhsabbagh
http://blog.mhsabbagh.com/posts/tech-companies-shouldnt-embrace-ideologies
======
pdkl95
> A place for promoting technology alone. Not Ideologies.

Promoting technology without regard to political problems involved in either
the technology or the development process _is an ideology_. This is simply
whining that their ideology should be promoted and everything else ignored.

------
hbarka
Yes, the private sector has a right to hire or fire.

~~~
mhsabbagh
There were multiple law suits about refusing to hire Muslim women in the US
for example by private sector. They won (the women):

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/02/us/supreme-court-rules-
in...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/02/us/supreme-court-rules-in-samantha-
elauf-abercrombie-fitch-case.html)

